# Welcome to the world!



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

So Mr. And Mrs. 2nd batch have arrived! (Almost) ...

Cant wait to see these guys grow up! 

Daddy was biting harder than ever when I tried to get this pic..usually it was a big joke, i'd laugh at his "HOO" sounds whenever I tried to check and see if they hatched yet...but now that one of them is out, man he actually hurts :| ow.. But anyway. This cutie is brand new, as I just checked about 4 hours ago and they were not out yet. 

I found a piece of the shell just outside the box they are in -- no idea where the rest of it went. Weird! 









Will check again later and hopefully get a pic of the 2nd whenever he decides to show his face.  

Woohoo!


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh by the way, any idea when the 2nd will hatch? It should be fairly soon, right? Within a few hours.. if not while im typing this?

I was reading months ago about how when the first egg is laid, the parents will not incubate it at all until the 2nd one is laid so that the 2nd has a chance to catch up... and this is exactly what happened with these eggs. The first one was laid in early morning, and the parents only came back at night the first night.. then left the next morning again, only to return for the evening on the 2nd night. And it was that next morning that I saw the 2nd egg finally. So I guess..two days? Should the 2nd egg be ok? Im just worried #1 will grow too quickly before Jr has a chance... humm


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a darling baby. Can you take a pic every day, please? Just kiddin.
He is the cutest little baby, enjoy him.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

It will probably hatch within 24 hours of the first one, but could take up to two days later. Usually the younger baby does well and it's hard to tell within a few days who is the younger.

That is a darling peeper!

Margarret


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL I would except I think it costs me about 50 cents per picture I send from my cell phone to my email. If I can get my digital to work, then I would actually lol. Im peeking out there every so often to see if I can catch the 2nd egg while it hatches -- but im really annoying Mr.Pigeon.  So exciting! 

I never saw Aisha and Ali at this age, I knew there were eggs out there when they were born, but I didnt have the time in my day to check as frequently so it wasnt for about a week until I realized they had hatched.. so they were not the little bug looking thingies these guys are now. 

soooooo cute. My roommate is not looking forward to another month or two of baby birds squeeking 5 times a day, however. lol.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Too cute, Auntie  Hope all is well in the nursery.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SOOOO cute.......I've got one here to, but I won't impose on your thread....


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> SOOOO cute.......I've got one here to, but I won't impose on your thread....




haha no worries, I dont mind  post pics! Maybe we can start a bet pool to predict the color markings on our babies ha


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MellissaG said:


> haha no worries, I dont mind  post pics! Maybe we can start a bet pool to predict the color markings on our babies ha


I'll see if I can get one...........


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

As promised, here is a picture of the two now that the slowpoke is out. 









They are now 2 and 3 days old.  

Im assuming the slightly smaller one is the one that came later, but it was only a day.. and im noticing a huge difference in the size of their beaks. Also the coloring. One is much darker and longer while the other is still very pink, and smaller in length. Normal? 

Parents are pretty used to me popping in there to try and see how they are doing, and taking pictures.. usually they walk out of the nest for five minutes, let me do my thing then when I walk away they go right back in. Sort of like they are saying "cant beat em, join em"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MellissaG said:


> As promised, here is a picture of the two now that the slowpoke is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I guess I gotta go get a pic of my two!! LOL... ....What kind of birds are the parents? That one baby on the left does look like it's beak is just a little shorter than the other. The color really doesn't matter. Some have dark beaks and feet, others have lighter beaks and feet............


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Now I guess I gotta go get a pic of my two!! LOL... ....What kind of birds are the parents? That one baby on the left does look like it's beak is just a little shorter than the other. The color really doesn't matter. Some have dark beaks and feet, others have lighter beaks and feet............


maybe mommy had a secret affair going on with the next door finch  I first noticed it taking a pic while they were facing away from me, so I put my hand inside with the cellphone.. and noticed it was rather pointy. Its very different from its siblings beak... I dunno!


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Updated pics.. !










Ivory's neck, Ebony's butt.. and mom..









Ivory is the smaller one still, and their color difference is already so distinct as I mentioned earlier.. I figured it would go away (assuming Ivory's features would darken...) But nope.. shes very light feathered (and beaked), and her sis is very dark


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AWWWWW!! time. They are precious...........


----------

